# NFC Championship Game Thread - Packers vs. Seahawks



## TBoneJack (Jan 13, 2015)

This is the official "NFC Championship Game" thread. Intended for "classy" pre-game trash talk and such, and for live game updates once the game actually gets started.

Everyone is invited to participate. Keep it friendly, but feel free to talk trash.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 13, 2015)

My team is the Patriots, so I hope the Seahawks lose this game because I think the Patriots would match up better vs. the Packers.

Go Packers!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jan 13, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> My team is the Patriots, so I hope the Seahawks lose this game because I think the Patriots would match up better vs. the Packers.
> 
> Go Packers!


same here

Seahawks are on a different level right now, I hope they have a bad game sunday. I'd really like to see a rematch in Arizona with the packers and Patriots.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 13, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> same here
> 
> Seahawks are on a different level right now, I hope they have a bad game sunday. I'd really like to see a rematch in Arizona with the packers and Patriots.


Yeah, my hoping for the Seahawks to lose this week is more of a compliment to them than anything else.


----------



## Hierthanu (Jan 13, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> This is the official "NFC Championship Game" thread. Intended for "classy" pre-game trash talk and such, and for live game updates once the game actually gets started.
> 
> Everyone is invited to participate. Keep it friendly, but feel free to talk trash.


I'll be riding with the Seahawks on this one, I would say Seahawks by 3.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 14, 2015)

Does anybody know if Rogers calf could possibly heal during the week? Probably not, I'd say. He'll probably still be limited in mobility.


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 14, 2015)

Rodgers plays hurt well like Farve did. Should be a good game unless the Legion of Boom get to TR then its game over.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 15, 2015)

I'll wager 25 imaginary dollars that Rogers burns Richard Sherman for a TD pass.


----------



## NW_Grower (Jan 15, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> I'll wager 25 imaginary dollars that Rogers burns Richard Sherman for a TD pass.


I except your bet sir, and wager 25 imaginary dollars that Rodgers will be picked... at least once.


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 16, 2015)

I got $72.64 fake bucks that Sherman gets burned for a TD and $27.36 (the rest of my imaginary fortune) that Jordy gets a score. But the Seacocks win the game.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 16, 2015)

NW_Grower said:


> I except your bet sir, and wager 25 imaginary dollars that Rodgers will be picked... at least once.


Accepted sir.


----------



## 2paranoid (Jan 16, 2015)

I am so pumped for these games!!! To be honest I think they will both be blowouts though. 


Pats v Hawks in the superbowl


----------



## youraveragehorticulturist (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm pretty excited too. 

What follows is only my opinion....

Maybe someone could beat Sherman and make a catch, but Seattle plays that cover 2. Sherman will have safety help over the top, or a linebacker underneath. Earl Thomas and Cam Chancellor are so good and versatile against run or pass that it's like Seattle has 12 men on defense. Seattle won't leave the back end open to allow Green bay to make those long runs after the catch. 

Eddie Lacy needs to have a bigger day than M Lynch for Green Bay to win, and I just don't see it happening. 

I like the Seahawks (-7.5) and the Over (>47), just like week 1.


----------



## NW_Grower (Jan 18, 2015)

GO HAWKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 18, 2015)

What's up fellas? I'm going with the pack today. Hate the shehawks! Even though the fuckers beat us last week GO PACK!

I'm a football fan 1st and more specifically a COWBOYS fan 4 life! 

On another note, is it just me or do yall too love the shit out of our national anthem? When we play in London I'm like fuck that God save the queen bullshit!


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 18, 2015)

The shit's on now. Go Pack!!!


----------



## gunnar&carey (Jan 18, 2015)

Hawks are gunna kill em and then the pats in the bowl its a back to back seahawk super bowl baby no one is fuckin with seattle period we got the best defense in the game the l.o.b is killen em this year given up a total of 6 points a game


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 18, 2015)

lol 12th man...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 18, 2015)

gunnar&carey said:


> Hawks are gunna kill em and then the pats in the bowl its a back to back seahawk super bowl baby no one is fuckin with seattle period we got the best defense in the game the l.o.b is killen em this year given up a total of 6 points a game


----------



## NW_Grower (Jan 18, 2015)

That's one...


----------



## gunnar&carey (Jan 18, 2015)

Oh and that was sherman intercepting that pass hahahaha go baby go i was born and raised in seattle fuck the 12th man thats a Texas a&m deal ima die hard fan buddy ive bedn here for the bad and now the good


----------



## gunnar&carey (Jan 18, 2015)

NW_Grower said:


> That's one...


Hes gunna kill it buddy i bet atleast four!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 18, 2015)

Right back at yall!!! Interception!!


----------



## gunnar&carey (Jan 18, 2015)

Forced tho lets see them chesse heads try to get a clean one


----------



## NW_Grower (Jan 18, 2015)

Yikes. I'm done shit talking until this game is over.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 18, 2015)

gunnar&carey said:


> Oh and that was sherman intercepting that pass hahahaha go baby go i was born and raised in seattle fuck the 12th man thats a Texas a&m deal ima die hard fan buddy ive bedn here for the bad and now the good


Shit I feel you, you know how long I've got shit from people because of how bad my COWBOYS have been


----------



## gunnar&carey (Jan 18, 2015)

NW_Grower said:


> Yikes. I'm done shit talking until this game is over.


Dont give up now man i see that north west in ut name rep that shit 253 .206. 509. 360 and 425 let em have it


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 18, 2015)

looks like it coming back


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 18, 2015)

Maybe they didn't "pound it in" lmao fucking joe buck


----------



## gunnar&carey (Jan 18, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> looks like it coming back


Im Not saying it wont be a good game but we all kno seattle kills at second half straight up clean house but i like the cowboys i wanna see romo get some courners and receivers he can get that ball to


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 18, 2015)

Go pack!!!!!


----------



## gunnar&carey (Jan 18, 2015)

Hold em baby good shit! Thats ine of two kicks u will get gb


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 18, 2015)

Ahhh come on go for it fuck


----------



## gunnar&carey (Jan 18, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Ahhh come on go for it fuck


All u csn do is try man lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 18, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Ahhh come on go for it fuck


Yeah playing conservative might cost them the game... NFC championship game you go balls to the wall. I bet seatle would've went for it


----------



## gunnar&carey (Jan 18, 2015)

Whats everyone drinkin on? I got some spiced rum and corona yeahh buddy wish i could smoke tho fuckin parole lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 18, 2015)

Oooohhh shit!!


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 18, 2015)

WOOHOO packers ball baby


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 18, 2015)

Im chugging a monster lol I quit drinking this New Years


----------



## gunnar&carey (Jan 18, 2015)

Better luck if u just throw thae ball hahhaha u cant run on us srry


----------



## gunnar&carey (Jan 18, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Im chugging a monster lol I quit drinking this New Years


Well thats good lol i like mosters to but i wanna be nice and buzzed if seattle loses cuz it can happen


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 18, 2015)

Shit, another field goal are you serious?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 18, 2015)

Lotta work for 6 points...


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 18, 2015)

gunnar&carey said:


> Better luck if u just throw thae ball hahhaha u cant run on us srry


Eddie Lacey already has 40 yards so hows that working for ya champ.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 18, 2015)

Where's T Beezy? What's up homie?


----------



## gunnar&carey (Jan 18, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Eddie Lacey already has 40 yards so hows that working for ya champ.


Oh so dose that mean he has touch downs lol nope so its fine


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 18, 2015)

Yeah well seattles offense is looking pretty flat out of the gate so have fun with that....


----------



## gunnar&carey (Jan 18, 2015)

We need to start knockin head seattle whats up? U playin foreal or fuckin with em for awhile dont disappoint me again


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 18, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Yeah well seattles offense is looking pretty flat out of the gate so have fun with that....


Yup not looking too good for them so far


----------



## gunnar&carey (Jan 18, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Yeah well seattles offense is looking pretty flat out of the gate so have fun with that....


I agree russle is scared and needs to clear his head


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 18, 2015)

Dammit Rogers had all day


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 18, 2015)

Well I don't wanna jinx it but if we can get our red zone game together we are looking good.


----------



## gunnar&carey (Jan 18, 2015)

Really! This shit make me wanna fuck someone up


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 18, 2015)

TOUCHDOWN! on the free play


----------



## gunnar&carey (Jan 18, 2015)

Im out...late


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 18, 2015)

gunnar&carey said:


> Really! This shit make me wanna fuck someone up


Looks like you might wanna drink slow because this game is gonna piss you off


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 18, 2015)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 18, 2015)

2nd pick for clinton dix baby yay!!!
ETA ooohh that hit was a bad idea on clays part... not very classy


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 18, 2015)

Holy shit!!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 18, 2015)

Is Seattle even gonna show up today?


Doesn't look like it...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 18, 2015)

Spoke Too soon lol


----------



## gunnar&carey (Jan 18, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Is Seattle even gonna show up today?
> 
> 
> Doesn't look like it...


They will show up just need to want it again and not give up


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 18, 2015)

Here comes Seattle...


----------



## atidd11 (Jan 18, 2015)

here they come.. first down at the 21


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 18, 2015)

Ooooohhh another interception!!


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 18, 2015)

Holy shit its like the qbs went color blind lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 18, 2015)

atidd11 said:


> here they come.. first down at the 21


Well there they went lol


----------



## atidd11 (Jan 18, 2015)

hahahha green bay ball fuck seattle. rogers is gonna beat em with one leg..


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 18, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> Here comes Seattle...


What's up Tbone I was asking where you were at earlier.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 18, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> What's up Tbone I was asking where you were at earlier.


Man I've been having bad PC problems today. I'm watching the games though, and I'll post more if I can get my PC to stay up and running for more than a few minutes at a time.

Seattle just scored, and all the sudden it's a game. The Pack really screwed up by making field goals instead of TDs.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 18, 2015)

The Pack could all but put it away with a TD here...


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 18, 2015)

Packers should have faked it lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 18, 2015)

Seattle needs to turn it around just to make this game interesting


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 18, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Packers should have faked it lol


Right? Like right back atcha


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Jan 18, 2015)

Go Packers.


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Jan 18, 2015)

What a game!


----------



## atidd11 (Jan 18, 2015)

time to get high and enjoy the next game. fuck seattle. Wilson showed his true colors. BUM


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 18, 2015)

Holy fucking shit!!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 18, 2015)

Hey green bay has plenty of time AND 3 time outs...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 18, 2015)

Wtf


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 18, 2015)

Riots started in Green Bay




jk


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Jan 18, 2015)

Methinks Bostic will be looking for a new team this offseason, lol


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 18, 2015)

15 points in 44 seconds lmao


----------



## genuity (Jan 18, 2015)

Wow


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Jan 18, 2015)

Astounding, astonishing, amazing. AAA


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 18, 2015)

nice.. come on green bay


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 18, 2015)

gonna be a long field goal in this shitty weather


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Jan 18, 2015)

Wow. Tied


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 18, 2015)

sweet..


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 18, 2015)

Omg im gonna have a heart attack if this game goes to double ot or some shit lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 18, 2015)

I'd appreciate it if that AT&T chick would appreciate deez nuts


----------



## gunnar&carey (Jan 18, 2015)

Haha looks like we gotta game now


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 18, 2015)

gunnar&carey said:


> Haha looks like we gotta game now


Oh yea


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 18, 2015)

i was just in boston last night, and mass. today, and everyone was sporting their new england gear, so hope they lose


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 18, 2015)

lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 18, 2015)

...


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 18, 2015)

They should be pretty proud, they earned it


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 18, 2015)

fuck


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Jan 18, 2015)

Altighty then


----------



## atidd11 (Jan 18, 2015)

HOLY FUCK SEATTLE


----------



## gunnar&carey (Jan 18, 2015)

Hahahahaha fuckers go hawks green bay can suck shit outta my ass baby lets go


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Jan 18, 2015)

On to the AFC. Go Indy! Lol


----------



## atidd11 (Jan 18, 2015)

GO PATS


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 18, 2015)

SnapsProvolone said:


> On to the AFC. Go Indy! Lol


 i heard some guy giving his score for the indi game, sounds like new england should walk all over them.. they had the score pretty close for this game too, with seattle winning it..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 18, 2015)

atidd11 said:


> GO PATS


----------



## NW_Grower (Jan 18, 2015)

AHHHHHHHHHJHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!MM!M!!!!M!!!!!!!!M!!!!!!!!! FUCKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NW_Grower (Jan 18, 2015)

I think someone owes me some imaginary money...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 18, 2015)

Gotta give it to Seattle, they earned that dubyuh.


----------



## NW_Grower (Jan 18, 2015)

gunnar&carey said:


> Dont give up now man i see that north west in ut name rep that shit 253 .206. 509. 360 and 425 let em have it


AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gunnar&carey (Jan 18, 2015)

shits sick super bowl 49 here we come dam that was intense i think i yelled myself sober haha i cant believe we came back and won go hawks go.hawks go hawks


----------



## gunnar&carey (Jan 18, 2015)

NW_Grower said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!


Sick bro thats all that needs to be said


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 18, 2015)

What a fuckin game. The Champs are real deal Champs only Champs an come back from a game like that


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 18, 2015)

Crazy game. GB basically gave it away.


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 25, 2015)

Beer Belly said:


> I got $72.64 fake bucks that Sherman gets burned for a TD and $27.36 (the rest of my imaginary fortune) that Jordy gets a score. But the Seacocks win the game.


Fuck yea I called that shit


----------

